# Hunting in London on Boxing Day



## JJ1987 (7 November 2011)

If you were given the opportunity to join in a hunt in London on boxing day would you take it?
One of my friends has been offered the opportunity and thinks she can get me in on the deal as well.
The only problem is we've never hunted before but always wanted to so would this be a good idea or really really wrong :S ??
Any help/thoughts people have would be most appreciated and if anyone has done such a thing please share your experience!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (8 November 2011)

Hunting in London???  Alot off people have one their first hunts on boxing day, or their one hunt a year so you should be fine! Am rather confused that it's in London though, can't see that there will be much cantering galloping and jumping anyway!


----------



## Dovorian (8 November 2011)

Greenwich Park! Try out some of the olympic xc course!!  
Years ago we had a mock hunt on Hampstead Heath - bet that wouldn't be allowed now.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (8 November 2011)

Which hunt with? Suppose I just think off roads and houses in London, my mistake!


----------



## aintgotnohay (8 November 2011)

wot u hunting urban foxes?


----------



## soggy (8 November 2011)

Judging by my years of shooting dumped urban foxes I wouldn't have thought they would have offered much of a challenge or very good sport.

When lamped they just sit there looking confused, and then simply flop over when the old .222 hits them.


----------



## EAST KENT (8 November 2011)

London being well foxed it would be great fun,start in Hyde Park and just go with the flow..be a long day.


----------



## Mike007 (8 November 2011)

I couldnt take Bob the notacob because of the Low Emissions Zone


----------



## Hunters (9 November 2011)

Whilst a quite exciting idea, have those considering organising the day considered the below:

1)   Boxing Day is one of the biggest days in the hunting calendar both financially and support wise, to pull support from hunts may hit them unfairly.

2)   Whilst potentially fun and quite anarchaic, would the idea give a good image of hunters?

3)   Has anyone spoken to the MFHA or Countryside Alliance regarding the idea?

4)   Where are the hounds coming from?  What if one were hit by a car - Bad press...

Lovely idea, but not sure it has been thought through.


----------



## jodiepony (9 November 2011)

Is this for real?!  Working in the city Monday - Friday, I cant logistially see this posisble, ha.  I presumed the OP was joking, maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## EAST KENT (9 November 2011)

Great fun..London will be very quiet that day,it is simply heaving with foxes,where and when? Bit of roadwork..so must`nt forget a new set of road nails/studs!!


----------



## soggy (9 November 2011)

Are the Connaught Square Squirrel Hunt still holding their meets?

If they are you could always pop along and stick a pony in the cap.

IIRC they use to meet at the Duke of Kendal, Connaught Street, W2. Before moving off to give the local vermin a scare or two.


----------



## SusannaF (10 November 2011)

According to the 1953 Pony Club annual, the Berkeley kennelled hounds at Charing Cross in the late eighteenth century and hunted on Wormwood Scrubbs and Kensington Common...


----------



## JJ1987 (16 November 2011)

Only just come back to this thread - glad to see some people have a sense of humour! I don't think it's actually IN London, more sort of "that way" - don't ask for specifics my friend just said London area so I'm not sure where it is yet but she's looking into it -- maybe we're just both being had lol


----------



## Alec Swan (16 November 2011)

Clapham Common would make an excellent meet.  Can you imagine the foot followers?  Early morning hospitality could be cold burgers,  washed down with a Stella,  or two.

It would be a way of introducing town folk to the delights of rural life!  I bet that they'd love it! 

Alec.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (16 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Clapham Common would make an excellent meet.  Can you imagine the foot followers?  Early morning hospitality could be cold burgers,  washed down with a Stella,  or two.

It would be a way of introducing town folk to the delights of rural life!  I bet that they'd love it! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with cold burgers and Stella mate! haha.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 November 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			What's wrong with cold burgers and Stella mate! haha.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing at all,  and before the domestic arrangements,  here,  took a turn for the better,  it formed my staple diet! 

Alec.


----------



## Hunters (16 November 2011)

I've just been told by my sister that the kimble wick have a hunt around mortimer reading on the 27 Dec.  That's about as close as it gets to hunting around a town???

Should scare a few motorists etc lol !!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (16 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Nothing at all,  and before the domestic arrangements,  here,  took a turn for the better,  it formed my staple diet! 

Alec. 

Click to expand...

Not sure I would eat cold burgers.. but cold chinese, now you are talking!


----------



## soggy (18 November 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			Not sure I would eat cold burgers.. but cold chinese, now you are talking!
		
Click to expand...

In my wayward youth when first working as an underkeeper with no money and a constitution of a rhino and an appetite to match I have been known to scoff down more than 1 half eaten donna and a couple of cans of opened john smiths for my breakfast. I found they went down best when there was plenty of chillie sauce soaked into the pitta bread. It sort of cut through the cold congealed mutton grease better. Well I hope it was mutton grease. 

In fact they formed a staple part of my diet for about 9 months until the kebab shop closed.

Fortune favours the brave....................


----------



## Oscarsmum (18 November 2011)

Hunters said:



			I've just been told by my sister that the kimble wick have a hunt around mortimer reading on the 27 Dec.  That's about as close as it gets to hunting around a town???

Should scare a few motorists etc lol !!
		
Click to expand...

Mortimer near reading is very rural, hunted round there myself as I live here. No motorists will be scared!


----------



## Simsar (22 November 2011)

James do you know anything about this???????


----------



## Orangehorse (22 November 2011)

Pre-ban I was told that hunting during the week within the M25 was OK, as everyone who lived in the houses was at work.


----------



## icklemadame (7 December 2011)

The OSBWK hunt within the M25, and have several days where you have a clear view of London for most of the day  however the only boxing day hunt i'm aware of within the m25 will be the warlingham mock hunt from chelsham common  xx


----------

